# mass hiway closed loop systems



## john mc (Jan 4, 2009)

is there anyone going to upgrade and what unit are you going with?


----------



## Montosi82 (Dec 4, 2008)

I know they are some sort of way to monitor your production but beyond that I have no idea what they are. Could you explain? Thanks


----------



## john mc (Jan 4, 2009)

all mass. spreader combo's run a open loop sander computer.But it doesn't have data retrieval. we have to upgrade to a spreader computer closed loop control.there will be a new computer with Ground speed,auger sensor .There is several different systems but mass hiway wants WIFI .that is a added 2,000$.this system is going to cost 7,000 cash and carry.i have seen RexRoth units,Certified power Inc,and Force America . basically they want a printout after the storm that tells them how much we spread,at what speed it was put out.the new computer is all complicated no more manual valves all fly by wire with solenoids.


----------



## Montosi82 (Dec 4, 2008)

$7000??? I hope your getting a substantial bump in your hourly pay. Thanks for the info.


----------



## john mc (Jan 4, 2009)

well it is going to be standard equipment .If you want to spread salt you will have to have it.This year the state is paying 16 per hr as a incentive to install it this year.Next year the incentive will be 8.00 per hr.after that no extra its mandatory equipment.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Closed loop system*



john mc;1069470 said:


> well it is going to be standard equipment .If you want to spread salt you will have to have it.This year the state is paying 16 per hr as a incentive to install it this year.Next year the incentive will be 8.00 per hr.after that no extra its mandatory equipment.


 I had a closed loop system in my 88 Autocar back in the late 90's, I believe it was a greason. I purchased it at Brookline Machine...Installed it myself...The system cost like $2,300 back then.
Looks like Mass DOT did away with everything under 11,000 gvw this contract.....
The guy who purchased my Oshkosh says he is 90% sure he is not going to sign this season due to all the changes and not for the better to the contractors...
I will try and check around see what I can come up with...


----------



## john mc (Jan 4, 2009)

i believe that was a open loop system we used to run.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Well I know for a fact*



john mc;1070740 said:


> i believe that was a open loop system we used to run.


I do know it was fully down loadable, plug into it and get the history of everything you did..
I cant say I saw any other contractor in my section or on the North Shore for that matter with this setup...
Not sure what you ran? But mine was a closed loop system.
Most ran the cheap Dicky John setups that sat on top of the manual valve controls.
All three of my combos had the valve bodies outside of the cab with electric solenoids, so no hot fluid and or hoses in the cab.....Guess I was 10 years ahead of everyone else!


----------



## john mc (Jan 4, 2009)

my mistake yes it must have been a closed loop system.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

Anyone in the market for a closed loop system looking to save a few $$$ feel free to get in contact with me.
I am pretty sure (99%) I can hook you up with you system of choice for a savings over those pricey Mass equipment dealers....
Just provide the make and model unit you are looking for the quote on...


----------



## john mc (Jan 4, 2009)

send me a pm of what brand you have . I might be intrested . there is a problem down here with dealers taking our money and telling us yes they will be in in 1 week then we are still waiting 6 weeks still no unit. your unit must be capable of being wi-fi


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

john mc;1100837 said:


> send me a pm of what brand you have . I might be intrested . there is a problem down here with dealers taking our money and telling us yes they will be in in 1 week then we are still waiting 6 weeks still no unit. your unit must be capable of being wi-fi


Lets start with Compu-spread and see what you can find.

http://www.boschrexroth.com/country...ducts/technology_areas/compu-spread/index.jsp

If you have seen any other manufacturers or styles let me know and I will see what I can come up with.If you have the model number of the one you wanted to order send that along..
I understand how big a deal this is $$$ having been there with four trucks myself so if I can save you a few $$$ then I will by making a phone call or two....


----------



## john mc (Jan 4, 2009)

mass dot uses the rexroth unit. you need a palm pilot to retrieve the information off the computer . the state said we don't want to have one of our guy climb up in to every truck to get the information off the computer every storm. rexroth does not have the WIFI yet.
I have installed a certified power unit.It works great i love it but we need 2 more and the manufacture is overwhelmed with the the demand for the units.
there is another unit called ceris? that has WIFI
I had the northeast Rep. for certified power come to my house to do a demo. its a great unit.I was one of the first ones in mass to get it . He said Penn. state has 1500 units running. can anyone from penn. confirm? 
I guess we are looking for the certified power acs units. just wish we could get them.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

john mc;1101400 said:


> mass dot uses the rexroth unit. you need a palm pilot to retrieve the information off the computer . the state said we don't want to have one of our guy climb up in to every truck to get the information off the computer every storm. rexroth does not have the WIFI yet.
> I have installed a certified power unit.It works great i love it but we need 2 more and the manufacture is overwhelmed with the the demand for the units.
> there is another unit called ceris? that has WIFI
> I had the northeast Rep. for certified power come to my house to do a demo. its a great unit.I was one of the first ones in mass to get it . He said Penn. state has 1500 units running. can anyone from penn. confirm?
> I guess we are looking for the certified power acs units. just wish we could get them.


So you are looking for a price and availability on "certified power acs unit" is that correct?
I have brokered and worked with a few "manufactures" in the plow industry for years now, once I find out exactly what you want will see what I can do.
So your telling me every state shed has wifi now? lol What will they spend money on next....I need to get back down there and talk with my old buddies.lol
I know my guy carries the Cirus systems ,said he had access to any just needed make model of exactly what you where looking for.
As far as the ACS system you have one so you have all the part numbers you need, just pm those to me and I will get you price and availability.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

John,

By the sounds of it they are going to give preference to those that have the system and the wing setup. Don't you already have the wing?


----------



## john mc (Jan 4, 2009)

i did hear that . yes i do have a wing. also the closed loop system has priority over a wing truck go figure


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Hi John*



john mc;1102415 said:


> i did hear that . yes i do have a wing. also the closed loop system has priority over a wing truck go figure


 I just got in from plowing....The snow that wasnt supposed to accumulate.lol
Hey, how are you making out on your spreader controls?
I am meeting with my contact from Tenco tomorrow,he was asking for a contact number..

Thanks
Allan


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Closed loop "WIFI" systems are available*

The Cirus RX "WIFI" system is available and one in stock ,could have with in the week.Units that need to be ordered delivered with in 2 weeks.
As far as the Certified ,it is possible they have on hand just need the part numbers that you purchased for the FWD to make sure you get the correct quote..


----------

